# Todd Seimers (AGAIN)



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Oct 29, 8:31 PM EDT

Man on probation arrested on illegal guiding charges

STANLEY, N.D. (AP) -- A man who lost his hunting and guiding privileges earlier this year for wildlife violations has been arrested in Mountrail County on charges of guiding and outfitting without a license.

Todd Siemers, 32, of Bowbells, also is charged with driving while his driver's license was revoked.

Mountrail County Sheriff Ken Halvorson said Siemers was arrested last Thursday by a state game warden and released Friday after posting $5,000 bail. His arrest came after a chase that began in the countryside and ended within the city limits of Bowbells, authorities said. A Nov. 27 court hearing was scheduled.

In May, Siemers was sentenced in federal court to two years probation and the loss of his North American guiding and hunting privileges, after pleading guilty to wildlife violations. Authorities said he admitted having birds without proper tags and illegally transporting ducks knowing hunters were over their possession limits.

In 2005, Siemers was charged in Nebraska with illegal possession of game birds stemming from a goose hunt, after more than 300 birds were found in pickups, trailers and a storage unit. He was ordered to pay about $5,000 in fines and damages.

He also was fined $400 in North Dakota for falsifying a 2003 deer license application, according to Burke County authorities.

Siemers had reached a plea agreement in state court on 45 counts of game violations just days prior to his arrest last week, authorities said. Under terms of that deal, all but 11 misdemeanor counts were dismissed, and Siemers was given a suspended sentence with community service, along with fines and fees.

Siemers could face prison time for violating probation if he is convicted of the latest charges against him.

---

Information from: Minot Daily News, http://www.minotdailynews.com


----------



## lundq (Feb 21, 2005)

Is it just me or does the punishment not fit the crime(s) here? You hear of guys that knowingly break the law and what do they get... a fine, community service, loss of hunting privileges for a year or two. Oh boy, that's tough! How about losing hunting rights for 5 years or 10 years or not hunting ever again if you're making a habit of breaking game laws? Clowns like this need to be dealt some harsher punishment.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Minot Daily News:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charges against 'Teflon' guide might finally stick

By KIM FUNDINGSLAND, Staff Writer [email protected]

BOWBELLS - Todd Mark Siemers, 31, Bowbells, was arrested this past Thursday following a high speed chase that began in the countryside and ended within the city limits of Bowbells. According to reports, a vehicle driven by Siemers was seized by a North Dakota Game and Fish Department warden and a search was made of Siemers' residence.

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department declined to comment on Thursday's episode, referring all inquiries to Burke County state's attorney Jeff Sheets of Minot. Sheets was unavailable for comment. Siemers was held in the Mountrail County jail on the Thursday night of his arrest but was released following a Friday morning bond hearing with District Court judge William W. McLees.

Charges stemming from the incident include three counts of acting as a guide or outfitter without first securing a license and driving while having a license under revocation. Further charges may be forthcoming due to the fact that Siemers was serving a 24-month suspension handed down in Federal Court in Bismarck in May by United States District Court judge Daniel L. Hovland.

In that case, Siemers pleaded guilty to violating the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, having custody of birds of another, violating the federal Lacey Act and unlawfully transporting migratory game birds. Terms of his probation on those charges included loss of all hunting and guiding privileges in North America and an order to not possess any firearms until completion of the probationary period.

Siemers, who has a lengthy history of citations, had reached a plea agreement on 45 counts of game violations just days prior to last Thursday's arrest. Most of those violations resulted primarily from illegal guiding services he had been conducting as operator of Northern Waterfowl Outfitters based in Bowbells. As part of the plea agreement, Sheets dismissed 34 of 45 counts against Siemers.

In exchange, Siemers pleaded guilty to one count of guiding an archery deer hunter without a guide or outfitter's license, a class A misdemeanor; eight counts of providing guide or outfitter services without a license, class A misdemeanors; one count of advertising or otherwise representing to the public as a guide or outfitter without first securing a license, a class B misdemeanor; and one count of guiding on prohibited lands, a class A misdemeanor.

Under terms of the plea agreement Siemers had two consecutive one-year jail sentences suspended for a period of four years with the provision that he not commit a criminal offense within that time period. In addition, he was assessed fines of $1,000 and was ordered to pay $2,000 in fees to the Burke County state's attorney within four years and provide 80 hours of community service within six months. Terms of the agreement, which was signed by District Court judge Richard Hagar, did not include any additional loss of hunting or fishing privileges.

With his most recent arrest, it appears that the "Teflon" guide with a history of numerous violations that have failed to keep him from the field, may finally spend some time behind bars rather than in a hunting blind. If it is determined that the latest charges against Siemers prove to be a violation of the terms of his probationary period by either state or federal court, incarceration for a period of one to two years appears likely.

Sportsmen across North Dakota have expressed increasing interest in game violation prosecutions in recent years and there has been no shortage of interest or opinions in the Siemers' case. The outdoor interests Web site (FISHING BUDDY.COM) received nearly 8,500 hits on the Siemers story, making it the hottest topic on that Web site, after it was covered in the Minot Daily News this past February and again in May.

Comments from bloggers included astonishment at Siemers receiving permission to leave North Dakota after being hit with 48 charges.

"Is he heading to Nebraska to start guiding again?" wrote one blogger. "This guy makes me sick."

Siemers vehicle was seen in Beatrice, Neb. a few weeks after he walked out of a Burke County court hearing on Feb. 27. Siemers was originally scheduled to appear in federal court in Bismarck on March 19, but that appearance, which resulted in the two year revocation of his hunting and guiding privileges, was moved to April 30.

"I hope he does spend some time in jail," wrote another blogger. "For such blatant disregard for the laws in place and other sportsmen, I think it is just."

Still another wrote, "I'm sick and tired of these guys getting off with a slap on the wrist. This was not his first offense. It's time someone was made an example of."

During the time he was working on his most recent plea agreement, Siemers himself could be found on the Internet; albeit not in good taste and probably not very helpful to his current situation. A recent MySpace page contained a photograph of Siemers urinating on a Burleigh County patrol car.

While doing business as Northern Waterfowl Operators, Siemers was cited for waterfowl hunting violations in Nebraska's Gage County in March, 2005 when a Nebraska conservation officer seized 381 snow and blue geese following a search of two pickups, two trailers and a rental storage unit in Beatrice, Neb. For that offense, Siemers was fined a total of $5,041.50 but retained his hunting privileges.

*Siemers history of violations in North Dakota includes the falsification of information on a deer license application, driving with a suspended license, theft of property, driving under the influence of liquor or drugs, resisting a police officer, disorderly conduct, simple assault and having an open container in a motor vehicle.*

Siemers is scheduled to make an appearance in Burke County court on the most recent charges at 11 a.m. on Nov. 27.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

One would think the ND Professional Guides and Outfitters Asc. would raise some hell about this guy, or Sheldon, or the Mertz boys at Goodrich. Just doesn't happen. CYA


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Todd Siemers,Sheldon Schlecht, and the Mertz brothers were three of the largest and best known outfitters in North Dakota.They are also the worst violators in the history of the state.What does this fact represent about the about the North Dakota Professional Guides and Outfitters Association? Thay are an absolutly corrupt organization. they did not clean their own ranks the ND Game and Fish dept had to do it for them.Blanchfield should have dumped these guys out of the organization years ago. He knew Sheldons record and did nothing.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> One would think the ND Professional Guides and Outfitters Asc. would raise some hell about this guy, or Sheldon, or the Mertz boys at Goodrich. Just doesn't happen. CYA


Lets see Dick, remember Mr Schumacker from Valley City and his trapping of hawk and owls. Largest case also in ND. We also had a group of had a big deer poaching case a couple of years ago by Valley City. Now I haven't heard a squeak from the Barnes County Wildlife. One would think they would have raised some hell about these guys, just doesn't happen. CYA

Old Hunter, A man is innocent until proven guilty is what we go by. By the way Cannon Ball is the states largest outfitter.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

g/o As an after thought I fired up my computer to say With guys like g/o becoming involved in said organization it has a better chance at regaining the respect of the hunting community.I am very confident the Mr Blachfields operation is run in a very clean operation. Its just seems that your organization needs new leadership. You are the only outfitter I know of that truly gives back to the sport(generously) and is helpful to the locals. It will be legitamite with people like you at the helm.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Put this guy in jail, unexceptable!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

g/o, both those cases in VC got a pile of local coverage, and they should have. Al is still up on the flag pole. Because they were private people was no excuse when all concerned knew better. But the boys such as Mertz and Sheldon were lobbyists in front of the ND Legislature representing a "professional organization", and Sheldon offical violation record was long when he was still employed by the organization.

*So I'll offer your Professional Outfitter Oganization this, since you have such a well written mission statement. Lets get the Wildlife groups and you outfitter group on a jointly support bill to put real teeth on violations, private party or outfitter.* What think you yon outfitter? Then neither one would be CYA. We can both put our money where our mouth is.

Check with your directors and let us know, I know what the NDWF and many others would say already.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> So I'll offer your Professional Outfitter Oganization this, since you have such a well written mission statement. Lets get the Wildlife groups and you outfitter group on a jointly support bill to put real teeth on violations, private party or outfitter


Gee Dick did you forget about HB1276 already? I know you and I are both getting old and our memories are not as good as they use to be. HB 1276 the Outfitters worked hand and with you guys on this bill. If you would go back and read it you will understand why all these individuals are getting charged with all these counts. It was in this bill that if you are caught guiding illegally all the clients will be individual counts. This why these guys had so many charges against them. Like always Dick you are blowing smoke, I have extended my hand many times. Time after time you have said we will have a meeting but that never happens instead you have your private meetings. FYI Sheldon was never employed by the NDPGOA. Unlike your organization Dick we are always willing to work with you. In fact I personally work with several wildlife clubs on different things. Oh and if you haven't forgotten I have donated much to the Barnes County Wildlife as well. CYA


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Pretty simple solution here - repeat offenders get ramped up to felony charges. That will either deter the behaviour or put them in serious legal trouble. No more misdemeanor slap-on-the-hand for recidivists. We are talking prison, not the county jail for a weekend.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.ndcourts.gov/publicsearch/CS ... ion=&birth

Interesting list of offenses for Todd.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Bob Kellam said:


> http://www.ndcourts.gov/publicsearch/CSResults.aspx?pageIndex=3&pageSize=20&lname=siemers&fname=t&citation=&birth
> 
> Interesting list of offenses for Todd.


 

Frickin' Ridiculous


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I ran out of fingers and toes to help me count BUT I came up with 74 violation's[/b]


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

"Breaking rocks in the hot sun, he fought the law, and the law won, he fought the law and the law won!" :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

g/o, I guess that would be a no on a cooperative effort for stiffer sentancing?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> g/o, I guess that would be a no on a cooperative effort for stiffer sentancing?


Didn't say that did I Dick? Lets look at a few thing here Dick, you continually take cheap shots and run down NDPGOA which I'm associated with. In a previous post you condemn Todd, Sheldon, and the Mertz's and say how they should have known better. Yet again you say nothing of the local Valley City area violators. I doubt any of the outfitters have much more than a high school education. Yet several of the violators from the Valley City area have been educators. Again Dick you continually take your shots at the outfitters but pay no attention what goes on in your backyard.

Lets face it Dick you and are not going to do a thing. I have sat in many a meeting with "your" people. I have gone out for drinks and meals with many of them several times. All the meetings I sat in on with "your" people never once were you in attendance. In fact the only time I sat with you was at a Delta banquet. "Your" people know how to get a hold of me and I am as always happy to meet with them. I have nothing against stiffer penalty's. Your biggest problem is going to get judges to give these guys stiffer fines, unlike the ones from Valley City who went poaching deer.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm thinking mandatory sentances for one. Way too much plea bargining going on. Burkett needs staff, there are are still a pile of people outfitting without a license. Like tb said, some of these should be felonies. Permenent revocation of firearm and hunting privilages. So there's 3. If both the outfitters and the wildlife folks went united to the legislature on these it would pass. It does neither group any good to allow these violations and violators to continue.

It's not the education level, the penalities are not stiff enough. Make it hurt bloody murder and it won't happen. Or it won't happen twice.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

You need to get this guy on some felonies, as stated above. Then you'll have some teeth to go after him. Plus the bonus of losing firearm privilages...

Suspensions are a joke, when they are just a misdemeanor...look at DUI and how many people still drive after losing their license, the mandatory 4 days in jail is not a huge deterent...now there is a big push to hang felonies on repeat DUI offender & with that real jail time...

How likely is it you would get caught hunting without a license in ND??? worth the risk for a chronic violator??? worth the risk if the punishment is nil??


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

I dont think guiding without a licence will ever be a felony. While we are at it why dont we permanantly revoke drivers licenses after one speeding ticket. Everybody would drive way more carefully and there would be fewer fatal accidents.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Well Dick guess what we disagree again. I don't think we need to turn the east wing of the Game &Fish into the the Bruce Burkett enforcement center.  FYI Bruce is getting some more help at least he told me he was. It takes 3 years to get an illegal outfitter, things will not move any faster with more people.

I on the other hand would love to see more wardens. I think its a shame the areas they have to cover. There is no way the can begin to cover the violations. You see Dick you only feel the outfitters are the problem, I see things differently. Watch the good old boys chasing deer with pickups this weekend. I personally will see many violations this weekend, and I'm not going to call for everyone. The wardens have plenty else to do, talk to one this coming weekend and find out Dick. I get really tired of kicking trespassers of land, 90% are residents. Oh ya Dick several were from Valley City.

So Dick again we disagree, I want more warden to check all and you feel outfitters are the only problem. CYA :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Watch the good old boys chasing deer with pickups this weekend. I personally will see many violations this weekend, and I'm not going to call for everyone.





> So, Are you saying that you are not calling on the shady group you have staying with you this weekend  or are you saying that you don't think you will need to!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

g/o, one of your bad habits is putting your words in others peoples mouths. Very unsanitary, please break yourself of the habit.

When ND picked up three extra wardens a few sessions ago it was not the outfitters who accomplished the mission or even asked for it to be done. NDPGO were approached to assit in the effort but nothing came back from them. :eyeroll: One fellow who would not take credit got it done with one phone call.

It shouldn't surprise you that VC is such a hot bed of wanton violators. Photograph the vehicle and occupants and turn it in. That's what the guys do here.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> NDPGO were approached to assit in the effort but nothing came back from them


Another Dick Monson fantasy, I supposed you called Sheldon? You thought he was employed by us. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

By the way Dick, I just stop them and ask for their licenses. I then write down the names and license number.(shhh thats how I knew they were from VC) CYA :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------

